# How to combine Computer Graphics with Programming (like C++)



## isenberg (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello everyone, So, I got admitted into engineering college and I am in 1st sem. And I don't know what I want. I am not really good at anything, not communication, not maths, neither chemistry, I like physics little bit and I think I am pretty good at basics of C++ (I learned it in class 12) but that's it. That's all I can say about me ( plus I have forgotten almost everything I had learned because of the last 2 years of gap). However, during these 2 years of gap, I stumbled onto the software Cinema 4D, zbrush, 3ds max etc. and I am making some 3d models by watching online tutorial and I am also doing some basic video editing and vfx. So, Now, I am 23 years old and I don't think I can newly learn anything right now. So, my question is how can I combine these two interest of mine (programming and 3D modeling/computer graphics basically) and make a career out of it. In what direction should I go. I know we have computer graphics in 4th semester but that is using C. But I have never done any programming where you make computer draw something on the screen. I have only basic knowledge of C++. 
So, what kind of career option do I have? is engg. a good choice for me at all? or should I directly go for animation course? or is there a way to use these two things together to make a career out of it. I am wiling to learn by any means. Even online.
Any suggestion is welcome. I hope I didn't bore with my lengthy story. Thank you


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 5, 2015)

If you are planning for a career as a game developer, in that case instead of focusing more on a particular language or technology, it is better to focus more on core engineering, especially Mathematics.

I think you can check out Unity engine and play with it, but if you're planning for a career in gaming industry, it is extremely important that you do exceedingly well in your engineering coursework. Become very proficient in areas like Geometry, Trigonometry, Vector Algebra, Calculus, Linear Algebra, Discrete Mathematics, ...

I also suggest that you read all the answers given by Top-Writers here: *www.quora.com/topic/Video-Game-Industry/writers


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2015)

hmm... is your college in the city? Can you pass both Engineering and take on some extra work?
Don't quit engineering, go to a part time game design or game programming course. You can go for post graduate studies in that field also. 
There are also many tutorials and resources available for Unity, which you can do from home itself. 
So basically, first concentrate on your course. You are only 23, you can learn and practice and get better at many things, don't expect to start working miracles immediately.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, there is whole lot than you can see. Anyways, to have career in game or anything, you need to be expert in it. Game designing need lots of skills. One of my friend works as 3D designer, he has worked for many famous game but he is not programmer. He is a pro at 3Ds max and maya. Similarly, there is a guy whom I know, is game developer but he works only for a particular engine, don't know which one. 

My advice is that instead of jumping into anything at this stage, give yourself some time, may be after first year think again as by then you will have better exposure and knowledge.


----------

